# Pretty ****** off



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

I invited one of my best friends out to our farm for pheasant/duck hunt. He lives in Fargo and we don't get to hunt together that much any more. The next day he calls saying he has a problem with the date as he had already commited to hunting with two of his friends from Minneapolis and he can't get out of it.(I know one of these guys pretty well and we don't exactly click with each other. He was a big supporter of MN lawsuite against ND). Well I tell my buddy Steve to bring them and we will bury the hatchet and have a fun weekend. We put these guys up in one of our 5th wheel campers at our farm.

Well we have a great hunt. We were shooting ducks in the morning and then go back to the farm yard and my wife and mom would have a big breakfast waiting for us. Then my dad would join us for an afternoon pheasant hunt. Again we had great hunts, the dogs worked great and the birds held real tight and we shot 5 limits of roosters. So then we went back to the farm yard and started cleaning birds, cleaning dogs and just doing general stuff. My wife was already getting dinner ready for us, she made a huge roast that could have fed 12 people instead of the 8 that were there. On Sunday same thing happens great duck hunt in the morning go back and have a great breakfast, then go have a great pheasant hunt.

So we go back to the farm yard to load up our gear to go home, after the birds are cleaned and every thing is loaded and they are ready to leave. Steve comes out and gives my wife a hug and a kiss (the SOB only does it because he knows I'm watching) and thanks her for the great food this weekend, then the same routine with my mother. So I walk over to there truck to say good bye to the other guys who are already sacked out and whinning about there long drive back to Minneapolis. Long drive or not they could get off of there dead ***** and go thank the women who feed them and housed them for the weekend. Instead I get "tell your wife and mom thanks"

As I am telling Steve good bye he told me that his guys cleaned the camper and should be good to go. I am thinking to myself good, if they made it dirty it's there job to clean it. So they leave and I go do some other things I've got to get done before I can leave and go home. About an hour later I go into the camper that they were using and I become instantly ****** off. There is mud on the floor from their boots, the beds are not made, dirty dished in the sink, a full garbage can and they left all of there ducks in the fridge, they remembered to pack the pheasants but left the ducks.

So I call my buddy Steve and tell him about what I have found in the camper that they stayed in. Needless to say that he was very ****** and then I mentioned that my mom's feelings were hurt that his buddies didn't say thank you for the food or the hunting and didn't even say good bye. Now Steve is beside himself and can't believe how these two guys that he brought along on this trip have embarrassed him.

Monday morning Steve sent my mom and wife flowers thanking them for a great weekend and saying how sorry he was for the two idiots that he brought with him.

Sorry this was so long just wanted to vent a little. (Besides the SOB knew when he sent flowers to my wife that it would make me look bad. SOB )


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Hey man, just remember that not all poeple have common manners anymore. Im not that old and it amazes me to see how some people act. I can understand you anger towards them and I think that you did the right thing in confronting your partner. I have had some of those same problems. It weird the looks I get when I call people by Mr. Mrs. Ms and shake there hands. Keep up the good manners. :beer:


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

I'm the same as you bl, I'm not that old (20) and lack of manners that some people have when it comes to things like this never ceases to amaze me, not to mention tick me off. Some people just don't get it, or care, I guess.

ND, that really sucks, but at least you've got what sounds to be a good guy in your friend.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

You seem very jealous of Steve... :roll: No excuse for bad manners though. My mom would have cut my *** if I had behaved like that.


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

Sasha- The only thing that I am jealous of Steve for is that he is my daughters favorite person in the world. (the SOB).

As far as the other guys go, the reason that I was so surprised is that every body else that has been out to our place this year have been great with cleaning up after themselves and have been very thankfull for the invite. I guess these two just surprised me and I wanted to vent about it. Also to be totally honest I know they check this site and I am sure that they will see this post.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Pretty simple. Do not invite those two back again. Maybe they will learn some manners when the "doors" close, but I doubt it.


----------



## walker (Sep 27, 2007)

I would definitly not invite the two ungrateful SOBs back. Now your best friend, you know the SOB that kissed your wife, he seems like an alright SOB; though, I'd make sure he sleeps out in the camper when he visits.

Just pullin your leg ... 

Really, don't invite them back, and make sure they know. I mean heck you gave them room and board and a great hunt. Jeez ...


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

ND...

Sorry about your bad experience. You're a great guy for extending the invite and hospitality!

Mike


----------



## Benelliman (Apr 4, 2005)

Wow

You would think that would be common sense to thank the hosts, especially if you were a first time guest.

I guess things have changed alot the past generation.

Sorry to hear your story NDDecoy

Maybe you should point them to this website and specifically this pheasant forum and see if they can discover this thread by chance.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

hell, if i had a deal like that, i would bring the beer/wine and food in exchange for that kind of hospitaility.....AND clean up after myself!


----------



## Lucky Lab (Apr 28, 2006)

Sounds like you and your wife need to make a trip to the cities and stay at their house.Leave them the same surprise and then follow it with a hand written Thank you


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

darn citiots! ha! It's hard to imagine anyone could be so inconsiderate.


----------



## daveb (Jun 29, 2006)

Why don't you deal with them directly rather than sounding like a big cry baby? Sorry, but that's what I would do. Just trying to help.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

It is just too bad that people do not know when they have something good and show appreciation. I know the 2 guys would never be invited back and I think the friend would no longer be a friend!

Must be a 612 (TC area code) mentality! I had, key word "had" a friend that I would always take fishing and hunting and he would never bring anything unless asked. One time he had the balls to ask when he was finally going to drive for the rest of us to pay for his gas from the Twin Cities to my place. Well now he does not get invited on trips or weekends to my place.


----------



## HIGH BRASS (Dec 24, 2007)

ND DECOY..Sounds like you need a hug man. Seriously...I have friends like that too, just take advantage and don't care. I have chosen to just not invite them anymore.


----------



## wolf (Jan 6, 2008)

I would like to suguest buying a few gas cards for your host.People have a hard time taking cash from a guest.We always bring a gift, everyone likes a good ham or a pie from the local bakery, everyone likes pie. People should stop being so damn cheap life cost.With gas prices so high your gift will be appreciated .Put the gas cards in a thank you card and hand it to your host before you leave ,people look forward to seeing us every year .Wolf


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I have hosted other hunters a lot. Most guys are very thankful and RESPECTFUL, I have a hard time taking anything from them but I do accept small tokens of appreciation, just because they are so used to the "nothing is free" mentality that city life brings. These guys that come to your house, eat your food,leave a mess and then bail are not friends.

Here's a definition for you:

Parasite, organism that lives in or on a second organism, called a host, usually causing it some harm. Parasites are dependent on the host for some or all of their nourishment. Parasitism affects most life forms, from bacteria infected by the viruses known as bacteriophages, to humans.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

the prepaid gas card gift is a great idea. everyone can use them and "one size" fits all! :beer:


----------

